# Another greyhound question please.



## stacey_lou (11 March 2013)

How long do you walk them for? 

I understand they generally have short bursts of energy but how would they fare on say a hours long stroll? 

Just trying to do some homework. Websites advise they don't like long walks but what is a long walk? Surly this depends on how active you are to what you would class as a 'long walk'?


----------



## rockerbilly (11 March 2013)

Not sure on Greyhounds but I have whippety lurchers and they would be out most of the day if they could!! Love a 40min cycle / run with me across the field tracks then home to sleep until evening walk. As a rule sighthounds seem happy with 20min bursts but guess if they are happy out for longer then that's fine too


----------



## Suelin (11 March 2013)

I've had a few greyhounds.  They will go as far as you want them to but are just as happy with a short walk on the day when you are short of time.  Mine have never flagged at all on long walks (2 hours sometimes) They have a sprint here and there and just carry on afterwards loping along.  They are wonderful dogs.  I think that the rehoming folk generally are trying to get people to realise that they don't have to walk from Lands End to John O'Groats every morning to keep them well.  Go for it, if you find one that you take to.  I feel sure that you won't regret it.


----------



## CAYLA (11 March 2013)

Suelin said:



			I've had a few greyhounds.  They will go as far as you want them to but are just as happy with a short walk on the day when you are short of time.  Mine have never flagged at all on long walks (2 hours sometimes) They have a sprint here and there and just carry on afterwards loping along.  They are wonderful dogs.  I think that the rehoming folk generally are trying to get people to realise that they don't have to walk from Lands End to John O'Groats every morning to keep them well.  Go for it, if you find one that you take to.  I feel sure that you won't regret it.
		
Click to expand...


This ^^^^, they make an ideal pet as they can take as much as you can offer (exercise) or as little as you can give, lounging around all the same inbetween


----------



## stacey_lou (12 March 2013)

We were rejected on an application for one rescue center for the following, to be honest the reply was very blunt I thought 

1.on question asking about how long we would have to walk each day we answered
Am week day : half hour before work max
Pm weekday : hour max but depends on weather if nice then longer if wanted

Weekends : we advised my OH would walk dog on on a strol with my mare around the forest whilst I ride or if I went eventing then he/ she would come too 

2. On additional information to back up our application 
We said I have a horse who again he/ she would come on a lead when I hack around our near by forest with OH and we are both keen cyclists and me a runner so would come too.

We were advised that our application was unsuccessful as greyhounds and lurchers do not like long walks and would be unfair to take out whilst mountain biking in the forest as he/she would need to stop for a wee (making out we would be going 100miles a hour so they wouldn't be allowe to do their business) 

I would never mistreat any animal and never run it into the ground. I have seen many greyhounds at BE meets and even taken one myself they love strolling around from what I have seen and never seen one flat out exhausted. 

I am confused I was beginning to think I was wrong about them, this rescue center had a lovely lurcher and 2greyhounds we were very interested in and would love nothing more than to offer a loving home.


----------



## stacey_lou (12 March 2013)

Also must add I tend to work evenings and OH days on the odd occasion I work days its short and would be left no longer than 4hours and next door neighbour is a dog sitter she would come and take them out during the day if unattended


----------



## s4sugar (12 March 2013)

Some time ago a greyhound rescue placed a senior hound who had been in kennels for some time with a spritely octagenarian.

After a few days she had problems with the dog becoming lethargic and tests were performed and the dog started loosing weight.
Tests all came back ok and much head scratching occurred. Suddenly it clicked - this lady spent all day out & about with her dog and was doing over 15 miles a day -the dog was kna****ed!
A fittening programme put things straight for this pair. 

Try a greyhound or lurcher specific rescue stacey_lou.


----------



## stacey_lou (12 March 2013)

this rescue center was Greyhound specific, they specially take Greyhounds and the odd Lurcher 

I completely understand that they have to be selective of course they do but to say no just like that. What i feel they should have done was said our dogs or Greyhounds if this is the case do not need that much exercise if you want a dog that does I recommend you look for another breed or now that you have been advised would you like to still continue with your application? not to be dismissed as rudely as to which I feel we were. 

we all know what events are like you walk the course once or twice walk back to the box, another stroll to the arena jump, dressage ect and family member or partner might perhaps walk to a particular fence see you jump it and walk back to meet you not expecting my deloved new pooch to run the course with me lol .

Sorry just frustrated as I know they could have a lovely home with us and would love the forest walks and days out.


----------



## s4sugar (12 March 2013)

A greyhound specific won't be taking "the odd lurcher".

What area are you - pm if you prefer.


----------



## haycroft (12 March 2013)

I hav whippets ,small greyhounds ha ha 
I take my dogs across fields ,free run ,my black un  has high prey drive n will chase n mark bushes 
Also I race n course em ,I don't think two 2o min walks will satisfy my two 
As some hav said some are happy to go on longer walks n then sleep once back n some happy just to hav the two walks as long they hav a chance to hav a stretch 
I've got a mature  whippet ( mayb little greyhound in her approx 21 inch ) looking for a home  pm for detail s 
Greyhounds make fantastic pets 
I know of a few rescues who fosters n rehome sight hounds


----------



## stacey_lou (12 March 2013)

Been invited to a local greyhound rehoming center to meet the dogs and take a few for a walk so very excited


----------



## stacey_lou (12 March 2013)

s4sugar said:



			A greyhound specific won't be taking "the odd lurcher".

What area are you - pm if you prefer.
		
Click to expand...

That's what their website said, I'm on the coast of suffolk


----------



## elsielouise (12 March 2013)

Our Greyhound specific rescue DOES have the odd lurcher. Is where we got out lab cross grey from. And our two ex racers.

My elder eleven year old grey has been running three miles a day with me for the last five years and is according to my vet in the best shape he has seen one of his age (and the practice does racing dogs). OK he doesn't like frosty ground or early mornings any more but he will happily come out for a sprint still followed by a couple of miles as long as sun is up.

My lurcher looks like a light weight lab and although is only a pup still so not in full excercise mode will almost certainly go all day. With the added bonus of having a good lie down as soon as we get to the pub. Unlike the JRTs who don't want to stop. Ever.


----------



## 2Greys (12 March 2013)

There was a lurcher on dogsblog that was ok with chickens/horses & thought of your post. 

We usually do about an hours walk and with bit of training expect we could both easily do more. Some greyhounds are more active than average & need exercise, mine are no different if they've had quick walk or long one as they still sleep most of day. 
I hope this other rescue is more helpful. There are plenty needing homes.


----------



## 2Greys (12 March 2013)

Lurchers usually have more stamina than greyhounds, lurcher link home nationally & have most in Foster homes. 
There are dogs on LL forum I've seen go hiking up mountains, take part in cani-x, flyball & agilty etc so have active lifestyles.


----------



## stacey_lou (12 March 2013)

2greys thank you that's most kind, this is a very local charity so would like to support them, they seem very nice and have a lovely selection for what I can see. Have won awards for their rescue of greyhounds.

We really would love to rescue one so fingers crossed


----------



## sarah.oxford (13 March 2013)

My friend has 2 greyhounds, and they are exercised off lead in the woods/old hunting forest/country park where I walk my dogs. He is never out for less than an hour, sometimes up to 3 hours and those dogs never complain or look like they've had enough! My mum's lurcher is the same, and she always has at least 2 walks of an hour or more off lead every day. She'd like more walks if she got the chance, never wants to stay behind if agoing out is an option!  Definately agree that greyhounds sleep well sfter exercise but if they are fit and well fed then long walks should be welcome.  I always avoid walking any dog in the heat of the day, on the odd occadion we get a proper summer.  That's the same for any dog though, and owners if they are like me and wilt in the heat!


----------



## leflynn (13 March 2013)

I've noticed that some greyhound rescue's are more picky than others, at the end of the day our grey will do as little or as much as you like.  If he does go for a long walk he sleeps for England afterwards, equally if you offer him another one he'll find some energy from some magic energy store he seems to have!

We were told that as long as they have get let out for a wee during the day they are generally fine.  If OH is working away I take Boots for a walk before the yard (20 mins), he gets walked by the dog walker again after lunch, then if it's nice we go for another walk in the evening (20 mins) and he seems fine with that.


Good luck with your visit   If you do take one home, enjoy not sitting on your sofa


----------



## Dexter (13 March 2013)

Mine would go mad if I walked them for 20mins! The only time I do that is if its raining and cold as my young dog hates the rain 

Mine will happily go fell walking for 6 hours on a weekend, and tend to do an hour and a half on weekdays but sometimes up to 3 hours if the fancy takes us. Thats all off lead and up the North Yorkshire moors, so hard going!

Mine would love your lifestyle


----------



## stacey_lou (13 March 2013)

Dexter said:



			Mine would go mad if I walked them for 20mins! The only time I do that is if its raining and cold as my young dog hates the rain 

Mine will happily go fell walking for 6 hours on a weekend, and tend to do an hour and a half on weekdays but sometimes up to 3 hours if the fancy takes us. Thats all off lead and up the North Yorkshire moors, so hard going!

Mine would love your lifestyle 

Click to expand...

Aww thank you. I love this breed so glad what I originally had read about them and what I thought I knew was correct.

We are such animal loving people with RSPB memberships and English Herritage, mountain biking and running and eventing we do not spend our days sat on our bums so our lovely pooch will be able to enjoy day out and evenings chilling on the sofa with lots of cuddles and love and attention.


----------



## rockerbilly (13 March 2013)

This made me chuckle "We were advised that our application was unsuccessful as greyhounds and lurchers do not like long walks and would be unfair to take out whilst mountain biking in the forest as he/she would need to stop for a wee (making out we would be going 100miles a hour so they wouldn't be allowe to do their business)"
I have my girls on the lead from my bike which they love but I do have to make sure that one of them does her stuff before I get too carried away on the bike as when she needs to go she needs to go and just stops to do what she needs to do! - now I am aware of this it's fine but in the start she did have me off and testing the ground a few times!! The other one is far too much of a lady to toilet whilst out!


----------

